# Cheap and easy Skeleton hands



## LastHouse

I have seen a few post on skeleton hands so I thought I'd post how I create my undead paws. This is my first tutorial so if I missed steps or you have questions just let me know. This is how I make my hands. 

Things you will need

Some scrap foam
Hot Glue
Wooden dowels
Paint ( Various types) I use Drylock to seal the foam but a latex based paint can be used. 
Band saw or a blade ( I used a band saw and a hack saw blade)
A heat source . I used a wood burner. ( Caution Burning or melting Foam is toxic and you should only do this out doors in a well ventilated space)

Step 1) Trace your own paw on a piece of foam and cut it out.










Step 2 ) I cut the foam into two pieces so I have a top and bottom of the hand.

Step 3) Take the dowels and cut them into segments that resemble your own fingers. For example measure the length of a knuckle to knuckle and cut the dowel and than hot glue them into place.







I will cut each knuckle at an angel like 35 or 45 degree depending on the look I'm going for.

Step 4) You will see how I assembled mine here.









Step 5) Take the piece of foam you cut in half and hot glue it over the lower portion. Then draw some crude bone type look on it.









Step 6) Once you get the two pieces together it's time to start the heat process again I used a wood burner ( Use caution as burning or melting foam is Toxic!)










Once completed you should have something like this










Step 7) Start up some detail with Hot glue add knuckles some bone detail just add what looks good to you.










should end up with something close to this










Step 8) Paint them. I start with some Drylock allow it to dry than I primer them with some black and highlight with white to give a grey dead look but be creative and do your own thing.











I hope you like this and if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Macchus

Wow! Very cool. I am definitely bookmarking this one!

I can see lots of applications for this. By changing the angles and lengths of the dowels, you can create a clenched fist, or have the hand grabbing another object, etc... 

One of the props I'm hoping to get to this year is a witch stirring her cauldron. I'm thinking if I can set up the prop correctly, I can make it look pretty good with only her head and the stirring hand showing. (The rest of the "body" is going to be a pvc or wood dowel frame with some padding, draped with clothing.) I was wondering how I was going to do her hand, but I think you just provided me with a great solution!

Question: Do you think this technique would translate to larger bones? I think it would be too hard for very curved bones (e.g. ribcage), but using larger dowels with a few very shallow angles for slight curvature, you might be able to make a good looking femur or arm bone. I might give it a try. Throw a few of those around the cauldron... the remnants of the witch's former victims!

Again, fantastic stuff. Very nice work!!


----------



## hollowscreamer

hmmm i like this technique. very simple and fast and easy seems like.

how did you sharpen the finger tips (nails) ? looks smooth as if a pencil sharpener was used lol


----------



## ter_ran

*Nice job Last house! Look better than the old BIC Pen/wire hanger types of hands! Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## dixie

Very cool - I like the hot glue details you added to the dowels, it really looks realistic once painted.


----------



## LastHouse

> Question: Do you think this technique would translate to larger bones? I think it would be too hard for very curved bones (e.g. ribcage), but using larger dowels with a few very shallow angles for slight curvature, you might be able to make a good looking femur or arm bone. I might give it a try. Throw a few of those around the cauldron... the remnants of the witch's former victims!


 I do cut the angles to make hands in different positions ( Clenched fist, pointing fingers you name it. ) To answer your question yes larger dowels can make larger bones. However you would most likely not be able to simply use hot glue you'd have to use something stronger like liquid nails and allow to dry. 

If you liked my skeleton hand "How To" this weekend I'll try and post how I make larger bones... It will be another easy but realistic prop for your haunt.


----------



## LastHouse

hollowscreamer said:


> hmmm i like this technique. very simple and fast and easy seems like.
> 
> how did you sharpen the finger tips (nails) ? looks smooth as if a pencil sharpener was used lol


Thank You! No it wasn't a pencil sharpener but I would imagine you could use one. I used a grinder this year since I'm making so many. In the past I used a sheet of sand paper and quickly just gave it a rounded tip.


----------



## LastHouse

Bump... lots asking me how I do these...


----------



## Nepboard

Nice tut! Thanks.


----------



## gpawood

Very creative and a great tut... thanks so much, think I'll give it a try for my witch this year.


----------



## TK421

I've got my supplies and I'm attempting the skeleton hands this morning while Donnie Brasco is on and the kids are away. I love a Sunday morning.


----------



## LastHouse

Would love to see your outcome!

LastHouse


----------



## TK421

I was able to build four hands this afternoon. It's really pretty easy, once you get the basic concept down. I used 3/8" dowel for the finders, with 1/4" dowel for the fingertips. I think from now on I might just use the 1/4" dowel for everything, as these two pairs of hands are pretty big. 


Here is the first hand I built. I wanted it to be pointing.










Same hand from underneath. This is very early on, and I haven't really "sculpted" the styrofoam yet.










Here are all four hands with some hot glue sculpting and a thin layer of drylock.










Same hands from a slightly different angle.


----------



## LastHouse

Nice! They look great IMO... 

LastHouse


----------



## soldierwelsh

This is a quick and easy way to make very realistic looking skeleton hands. I really enjoyed your tutorial. Thanks


----------



## claraism

Great tut! thanks for sharing.


----------



## CreepyCreations

Those are creepy! I love 'em. Love the detail and the added touches on the knuckles. Really makes them pop!


----------



## Queen of Darkness

Love it, it´s a great idea and so easy ! To make hands , was for me always an torture.


----------



## awokennightmare

Thanks! These look great. They will help me greatly!


----------



## Guest

Those look great!


----------



## Slave

Thank you!!! I can "hand"le this 

I've been looking for a good way to get started on some hands needed in a current project and I can def do this one!! Thanks for the share. Will keep you posted as to the results.


----------



## jonahsadie13

I love your skeletons and the hands seem like something I can do as a newbie. My question is, how do you attach the hand to the 'arms' and what are the arms made of? The same PVC?


----------



## Chilliboo

Great tute, thanks Last House!
One question, did you use high temp or low temp hot glue? If high temp, did it burn the foam much? 
Cheers, Chilliboo


----------



## Therewolf

Need to build some if this larger scale, should be able to increase it easily


----------

